# Sticky  MX Series Kits



## Creative Sound

Hi,

The first in this series of kits is now in my listening room. It will be auditioned over the next few days.







This is the MX 1.5, a single fold transmission line designed by Scott Lindgren for the Motus 8-9" woofer and the LD25X in the waveguide. Al has done 2 different crossovers and parts for both will be included. Dimensions are (WDH) 10.5" X 15" X 39.5".

Next will be the MX 1 which uses the same 2 drivers but in a standmount slot ported configuration.

The thrid design will be the MX 3.5, a 3-way using the Motus in the TL, the VWR126X as a mid and the stock LD25X tweeter.

Details to follow.

Bob


----------



## Mike P.

Oh yes, the Motus and the LD25X. Please post your impressions of the MX 1.5.


----------



## Creative Sound

Mike P. said:


> Oh yes, the Motus and the LD25X. Please post your impressions of the MX 1.5.


The easy things to comment on are the following:

Transmission line bass done correctly is super accurate and will not appeal to those who like thump and boom. Tuned to 26Hz there is a level of clarity which apparently is only surpassed by the right horn loaded bass (which I have never heard).

The dispersion pattern created by the wave guide is very wide and virtually flat to almost 15K even at 40 degrees off axis.

The mid range is exceptional and I'm waiting to see if the 3 way will be even better. Stay tuned.

It appears that more expensive wiring and crossover parts may make great improvements so we will continue to develop.

Starting on documentation tomorrow.

Bob


----------

